# Hydraulic problem



## Powermax (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all.
I have a B3030 and I am trying to hook up a grapple.

If I disconnect the curl - dump connectors and install the grapple lines, when activated I get oil on both sides of the cylinder and it locks up.

Re install the curl - dump and all is fine.

What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------

